# RIP Ken Block



## Resistance (3/1/23)




----------



## DavyH (4/1/23)

Very sad. He always seemed indestructible.

We need an upset emoticon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/1/23)

This is very sad, I feel for his family, I watch his YouTube Channel and he is such a family guy, him and his daughter were building her first car together. RIP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (4/1/23)

WHAT!? Why? How? What happened?

Edit: Ok, watched the youtube video now. What a loss! I watched all his driving videos. RIP legend Ken Block.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

